# Electronic Turkey Calls



## DallasFP (Sep 8, 2007)

When did the State Of Michigan ban Electronic Calls? I have a bet with dear old dad. :lol:

Take care,

Dallas


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

they have always been ILLEGAL IN MICHIGAN, so the question should be when did michigan start hunting turkeys and then you'll have the answer
but then again i have been wrong before.:sad:


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI said:


> they have always been ILLEGAL IN MICHIGAN, so the question should be when did michigan start hunting turkeys and then you'll have the answer
> but then again i have been wrong before.:sad:


You are right. 

Needs to stay that way!!!!!!

Back when turkey hunting started in Michigan there were no electronic turkey calls.


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

Someone should tell the people at Dicks Sporting goods that electronic turkey calls are illegal to use in Michigan. They have a TON of them for sale at their stores.


tm


----------



## Swizel Chest (Aug 3, 2007)

It's like fireworks, not illeagle to have just illeagle to use. Most everyone carries them.


----------



## DallasFP (Sep 8, 2007)

Cabella's, Bass, Dick's, Gander, yada, yada, and yada. Sorry dad, you owe me 5 bucks. :SHOCKED::evilsmile

HAHA,


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

Oh, I see. Kinda like selling carrots in the no baiting zone.................


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Perhaps people buy the calls to help them learn to call. It is not illegal to use an electronic call in Michigan. It is illegal to use it to call in water fowl and trukeys while hunting them or helping other people who are hunting them.

I call turkeys in with my electronic call any time of the year, but since I don't hunt turkeys I guess it is okay. Many times when deer hunting I will call turkeys in with my call and when the deer see them they are much less reluctant to come in. Of course the turkeys see you in a tree quicker than the deer so I advise against it.

It is cool to see them on a slow day.


----------

